# Sions-whose breeding and winning with them?



## GaryWCo (Apr 19, 2011)

With the exception of a couple of well known and successful breeders, Mike Brown and Mark Kellems, I'm unable to identify any succesful flyers. If you know of any, please send me their name, email address, and website information (if they have one). I'll contact them, obtain some more information, and then aggregate the information and make it available to anyone who would like it.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Just wanted to say Mark Kellems Sions handle great!!!


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

They bred good birds for a few people I know in my club as well.


----------



## benson1 (Jun 1, 2013)

Gary, I would say your Simons do pretty well considering your loft location.


----------



## Hill Top (Dec 5, 2014)

*Sions their still around*

Several people have posted the statement that there's no Sion pigeons left and alluded to pigeons should be called by their present breeders name. They completely overlook the fact that that is indeed what is going on but still retaining the old masters name. Examples are Skylake Sions, Heitzman Sions, Janson Sions, Rinard Sions, Garzoli Sions, Savage Sions, Fenoyer Sions, Delou Sions....ect I could go on, we retain the name Sion to pay homage to the old master but more importantly to identify the pigeon by type and lineage. Look at Lofts of any of these lines of pigeons and you will find birds alike in many ways the old adage when you see a "Sion you will know it" is very true. Consistency and dependability under any distance and weather condition are the hallmark of this distinct line of birds that has such a loyal following. I find it odd that I visit lofts and find a Sion or two that the owner has kept because "that pair always throws a good one or the yb off that one keeps me in average speed" but they don't want to spread it around because it's not the newest and hottest imports.


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

I just picked up 2014 cock. Comes from skylake sions. His sire had 31 wins before he got injured loft flying. They seem to have a strong genetic lineage just like Janssens.


----------



## Hill Top (Dec 5, 2014)

Very true, a strong original genetic makeup is what makes this lineage of birds stay around so long. True most are not speed demons but you can breed toward the birds that do better at the shorter distance then make a cross back to the same gene pool to bring back in new blood and freshness with out leaving the Sion strain so to speak. Studying the pedigrees, this is obviously what Mike does with his Skylake birds. I think one of the reasons he was so successful with his birds is he was willing initially to commit to Sions where others weren't. I'm putting together 10 pairs of Sions this season all proven producers or off multiple winners. Some Skylake off Mikes best some off other lines.


----------



## Hill Top (Dec 5, 2014)

When I first started flying there was a man in our club who lived far off line and often seemed to win out of turn. The club members referred to his birds as "Bode" birds. I went to visit him he said his birds came from another old man named Savage. These Savage birds were descended from 8 birds bought from Charles Heiztman. He had a whole room full of trophys and awards and what looked like a phone book of diplomas. He was a man of limited means and had only a couple of tiny garden lofts. I bought a pair of birds from him for 20.00 and was never out of clock birds again.


----------

